# 2008 A6 Facelift pic



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

_Modified by QUATTR0 at 11:18 AM 5/14/2007_


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2008 A6 Facelift pic (QUATTR0)*

Photoshop.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 A6 Facelift pic (carman63)*

There is no facelift for an 08 A6. That photo must be a chop.
The S line treatments (front grill) are now stardard on the A4/A6 for 2008, so all of the cars will look more agressise, but no other changes that i know of.
You'll see an all new a4 for 2009, and the 09 A6 will most likely change somewhat as well.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: 2008 A6 Facelift pic (jperryrocks)*

The facelifted A6 will debut in early '08 for the European market and arrive here as a '09.
And yes it is a photoshop.


----------



## Suckerpunchu (Apr 13, 2005)

Yo I know some of you are saying this pic is a photo shop but I am here to tell you that there is some one in Miami with an A6, S6, or RS6 with LEDs right now! I figured it was a new RS6 and since it is out of most peoples price range I was just seeing it for the first time. If I had of known it was supposedly not out yet I would have taken the Treg over the median and caught up to take pics with my Treo. I can't wait until they start making copy cat mods of this look. Those LEDs are mos def attention getters! I about ran off the road rubber necking when I passed him. If I happen to see him again I will take pics. I actually came on here to find out more about the car when I read this post. Those LEDs are a real good look! It reminded me of the first time I saw a BMW with Angel Eyes. On the A6 I think they replace the DRLs. 



_Modified by Suckerpunchu at 7:37 PM 5-27-2007_


----------

